# Bench grinder wheel sharpening direction



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am setting up a new grinder for sharpening knives and chisels etc. and enquire
Which way the the wheel should be turning .Upward clock wise seems logical as this appears safer.mine is set up so the wheel turns counter clock wise so I thought I would check with the pros.Thanks with your help.
Libra 123


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The front face of the wheel should be moving from top to bottom or down.


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

They only turn in the correct direction, I have never seen one that ran backwards. N


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> They only turn in the correct direction, I have never seen one that ran backwards. N


Neville, the all turn the same, but think on it. Depends on which way you look at it and whether the guards are in place. 

Mike's answer is correct. Wheel moving down as you face and use it.

I have a similar problem with ceiling fans, which way are they turning?... Looking up at it or from ceiling down!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Steve
I used to have the same problem when I hung drywall. Which way do you run the rotary cutout tool? Is it left or right? Going around inside or outside? We did' thang a lot but every time had a rembering curve.
Dennis


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Your grinder wheel should always turn with the top coming toward you. This allows you to position your part on the tool rest (that should be located at the center point of the grinding wheel) without fear of the wheel taking the part and throwing it at you. A little practice with very lite pressure against the wheel, and you will get it.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

When I started on this Forum "For Me" the most difficult mental task was incorporating rotary logic into my linear trained mind


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Steve said:


> Neville, the all turn the same, but think on it. Depends on which way you look at it and whether the guards are in place.
> 
> Mike's answer is correct. Wheel moving down as you face and use it.
> 
> I have a similar problem with ceiling fans, which way are they turning?... Looking up at it or from ceiling down!


I bet if you look closely at your ceiling fan you will see a switch that will cause it to run the other direction. Many do. I hope this does not add to your ceiling fan confusion.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Shortslvs said:


> I bet if you look closely at your ceiling fan you will see a switch that will cause it to run the other direction. Many do. I hope this does not add to your ceiling fan confusion.


I've got that Fred, but which is for winter and which for summer? Really just an explanation of how your perspective affects an answer.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Fan*



Big Steve said:


> I've got that Fred, but which is for winter and which for summer? Really just an explanation of how your perspective affects an answer.


Summer. Winter


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Pics always help. Haha


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Direction of fan*

The fan should blow down toward you in the summer to keep you cool. It should blow up toward the ceiling in Winter, since hot air rises and circulation is aided.

John


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

One of my grinders is homemade from an old appliance motor with arbors on each end. The start winding is shot so it needs a little push to get it going.

When I was sharpening some kitchen knives I tried running it 'backwards' ie. spinning bottom to top.

It works really well. Then I remembered my grandpa's giant foot-powered wheel in the machine shed. He always spun it so the top of the wheel was spinning away from him.

He could really put an edge on an axe or a hatchet.


----------

